# Small Koa Bowls



## JR Parks (Dec 18, 2020)

I had told Rob @rob3232 that I would post a couple of some bowls turned from his ugly 1/2 " Koa rejects. These are 3" by 1/2" bowls turned a one setting using double sided tape. Finished with Doctors woodshop friction polish Jim

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 18, 2020)

Ugly rejects indeed. The ancient Hawaiians would be proud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 18, 2020)

Gorgeous wood, and great little bowls!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 18, 2020)

Wow. Very nice!


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 18, 2020)

Holy buckets. Great work man! Thanks for sharing.

Can we see the piece you have them sitting on? Please??


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 18, 2020)

SAWHEAT!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 18, 2020)

Not bad for rejects. Nice little bowls.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 18, 2020)

Too cool! Glad to see you were able to make something from that horrible firewood!


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks all


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 18, 2020)

rob3232 said:


> Holy buckets. Great work man! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Can we see the piece you have them sitting on? Please??


Rob why do you want to see his hand

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2020)

Awesome tiny bowls Jim!!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 18, 2020)

Beauties! Koa can be very pretty wood! Chuck


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 18, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> Rob why do you want to see his hand



Well, nobody posts pictures of feet so I am moving up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 18, 2020)

@rob3232
Rob small Koa and Mango jewelry box

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 18, 2020)

Your little bowls are neat and will come in handy


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 19, 2020)

Jewelry box is right handsome! Truly gorgeous! Chuck


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 19, 2020)

Wow looking good!!!!


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 19, 2020)

Could not have been easy working with such small pieces but wow what beautiful wood. Nicely executed too.


----------



## GS-76 (Dec 19, 2020)

That koa us awsome. Nice work.


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 19, 2020)

I like the jewelry box too. Nice touch with the mermaid handles.


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2020)

It's a shame y'all can't see that jewelry box in person. It's spectacular, pics don't do it justice!


----------



## Barb (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 21, 2020)

When the time comes - can I have a koa coffin? Saw an old show of Handcrafted America last night where a guy was making mango and koa chess sets and boards. Neat thing was that he was making them from Koa that he had on his land that he had planted 20 years prior.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 21, 2020)

Beautiful box Jim! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 21, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> When the time comes - can I have a koa coffin? Saw an old show of Handcrafted America last night where a guy was making mango and koa chess sets and boards. Neat thing was that he was making them from Koa that he had on his land that he had planted 20 years prior.


No.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 22, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> No.


Oh heck! I'ma gunna go suck my thumb now!

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------

